# Warehouse checkin - QR code



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Who else got the email about warehouse check-in procedures?

Starting Wednesday, July 5 you may be asked to scan a QR code upon arrival or departure from the Delivery Station.

Look for signage to help guide you through this new process. If you have questions, Delivery Station staff are available to help.

To expedite the process, please update your Amazon Flex app by signing out and back into the app.​
Any warehouses doing this already? Curious how it goes, and how the warehouse people will find new and exciting ways to screw things up.... (I kid)


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

We scan the qr code on departure after checking out been happening for at least a month
Not screwed up at all


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I didn't get an email but last route I did we had to scan a QR code on our way out. Wasn't much problem....hit "pickup" option, point at laptop screen and scan. Not sure if it's checking a package count or just a driver checkin/checkout?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I didn't get an email but last route I did we had to scan a QR code on our way out. Wasn't much problem....hit "pickup" option, point at laptop screen and scan. Not sure if it's checking a package count or just a driver checkin/checkout?


I think it's more like confirming someome checked out there used to be people that would just leave even if they didn't have the right number of packages


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Phew... glad to hear it's an established system, apparently they're just getting around to rolling it out here. Hopefully our vested overlords can handle it, they are frequently confused by clipboards with printed papers on them, and about half the time no one even checks us out or verifies package counts against the cart tag.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Who else got the email about warehouse check-in procedures?
> 
> Starting Wednesday, July 5 you may be asked to scan a QR code upon arrival or departure from the Delivery Station.
> 
> ...


Not quite the same thing, but Fort Worth DDA3 started this thing about a month ago where most packages are in large bags with a scannable tag on the end. Most drivers are just scanning the tag then throwing the packages in the car. Some drivers scan the bag then compare the scanned package count with what's inside. I am still scanning each individually. I've had extra and missing packages. Since I'm scanning individually I'm only responsible for what I scan in. Im curious what the drivers do who's count is off. Call over the blue vests I guess. Hate to make that discovery on the road. No email or signs when it started. Just watched what others were doing and asked them. No exit scan per say but the vests ask us our package count. In the morning they say just scan in on the road if you find an additional package. In the afternoon same day delivery runs they make you go through your packages to see if you have an extra one that didn't scan or stay scanned in.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

That's why you glance at the cart tag, add up the numbers, and tell them that number regardless of what the app says. 

And I don't trust the tote scanning either -- far too easy for some warehouse worker to get distracted and drop a package in the wrong tote, I only want to be responsible for the packages I scan into my car.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I also would never scan the tote too much could go wrong


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Side Hustle said:


> Hate to make that discovery on the road.


Not a big deal at all. If you're organized properly in your car, whatever leftover is easy to find and scan. At some delivery stations, we just want to get in and get out as fast as possible. We don't want to stick around and get stuck behind some slow scanners.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Who else got the email about warehouse check-in procedures?
> 
> Starting Wednesday, July 5 you may be asked to scan a QR code upon arrival or departure from the Delivery Station.
> 
> ...


Got the email but Lisle Dch ain't doing it yet. I was there tonight for a three hour block.



jester121 said:


> That's why you glance at the cart tag, add up the numbers, and tell them that number regardless of what the app says.
> 
> And I don't trust the tote scanning either -- far too easy for some warehouse worker to get distracted and drop a package in the wrong tote, I only want to be responsible for the packages I scan into my car.


I scan the qr on large bag... I ain't scanning the boxes inside large bag.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> Not a big deal at all. If you're organized properly in your car, whatever leftover is easy to find and scan. At some delivery stations, we just want to get in and get out as fast as possible. We don't want to stick around and get stuck behind some slow scanners.


My issue with scanning a tote is definitely the missorts. Would hate to get a package 20 miles out of my way knowing you have to drive to the pin in order to mark something undeliverable.

I don't mind the extra time at the warehouse rather than having to add on miles and circle back.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Yeah but if you check your map before you leave, you can tell them and leave behind the missort. And I don't remember ever once having a missort that actually scanned with the bag -- they were all not in the app when I left the WH.

As for marking undeliverable, worst comes to worst you can call support and have them do it (and if they say they can't, you can mark it "delivery will be late" and tell them THAT)


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> My issue with scanning a tote is definitely the missorts. Would hate to get a package 20 miles out of my way knowing you have to drive to the pin in order to mark something undeliverable.
> 
> I don't mind the extra time at the warehouse rather than having to add on miles and circle back.


I catch the missorts as I'm loading by looking at the zone codes. I don't swipe finished until I'm done loading. This way I can pull the missorts and leave them behind.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Yeah but if you check your map before you leave, you can tell them and leave behind the missort.


Taking packages off my itinerary has always been a pain.



CatchyMusicLover said:


> And I don't remember ever once having a missort that actually scanned with the bag -- they were all not in the app when


But in theory you would end up having to return it once you finished your block and had a package left over no?


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

In theory, but if it's not in your app, then bringing it back the next day, they have no way of pinning it on you.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

My concern is more missing packages than mis-sorts. Scan the tote barcode, the server says there were 22 items in that tote but Billy Bob in the warehouse was in a rush and tossed 1 or 2 items in the wrong tote, or missed the opening and they slid down behind the rack, or ....

Now my app says I have 22 but I only loaded 20 or 21 in my car (no, I don't waste time counting), so I'm out on the road parked in front of someone's house tearing apart the inside of the car looking for a package that's showing on the app but never actually got loaded in the car.

Besides, the warehouse I drive at has indoor loading in long lines, so even scanning one by one as I load the car, I'm always still waiting on some knucklehead up in the front of the line to figure out how to stuff more boxes in his Ford Fiesta before any of us can leave.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

This morning both the driver behind me and I had totes that were in excess of ten packages off. Growing pains....? I am still going to scan one by one until forced otherwise.


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

Scanning the qr code would work as long as you verify the number scanned matches the package count. In sf, where some routes encompass a 4 or 5 block radius, I separate by street, easier to get in and out.

There's also an option to remove a missort before swiping to finish without calling over a vest.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Question for those who have to do the QR code at warehouse check-in now (Phoenix just started it, I haven't been there since they did.)

Can you do the QR code check-in scan at any time before the sift start time, or are you limited to 15 minutes before your check-in time (like when you arrive early, but cannot start scanning packages until 15 minutes before your shift start)?

I usually arrive 20-25 minutes early so I can start sorting my packages (and beat everyone else there), then at the 15 minute before shift start I start scanning and get out quick.

Will everyone have to wait in line before shift start and have to wait until the 15 minute early mark before doing the QR code check in?

g


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

You don't scan the code until after you scanned all the packages. You need to have the scanner ready reguardless so yeah, 15 before of course.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Today in Riverside started scanning the bags instead if each package. I can see lots of problems potentially but hopefully it goes ok


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

The problem with scanning the QR code on the bag is that when there is a package missing but the bag says you have it. I had it happen twice after that never again


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Same here. No thanks, I can scan a cart full of packages plenty fast enough that I'm not the one holding up the line to get out of the warehouse.


----------



## Flexibility (Oct 2, 2016)

My experience with scanning the QR code (or barcode) has been negative. I do all packages individually, it doesn't take much more time but I have more reassurance of my deliveries. I think this process works better for the white vans.

Regarding the new procedure at checkout to scan the QR on the laptop by warehouse personnel...they are tracking something, not sure yet what it is. Warehouse managers are evasive, we are left to our own conclusions.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Flexibility said:


> Regarding the new procedure at checkout to scan the QR on the laptop by warehouse personnel...they are tracking something, not sure yet what it is. Warehouse managers are evasive, we are left to our own conclusions.


Yeah, I am curious too. They know what packages we leave the the warehouse with because we scan them before we leave. So why the QR on the laptop...?


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

in the satx5 we scan them before driving into the loading zone.. i actually like it, it forces warehouse personal to be more organized. now im almost always loading 15min prior to the block starting.


----------



## x4me2 (Jul 5, 2017)

Side Hustle said:


> Yeah, I am curious too. They know what packages we leave the the warehouse with because we scan them before we leave. So why the QR on the laptop...?


I worked this morning and once it was from 15 minutes prior to block start the lady scanned the QR code on her laptop. I got my route and loaded it in my car. I returned to check out with the lady but she wasn't there. A newer male employee was there and asked if I scanned when I came in. I told him yes but he asked me to come by his laptop and scan it again. Confused, I followed suit. He then switched over to the Excel spreadsheet with all the drivers names to enter my package count. I could see a time box with the current time inside on my name line. So it looks like scanning the QR code populates the time into their Excel database.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

I had to scan it once when I checked in for the first of my 2 blocks today. Apparently that's to deter anyone who's been checking in for blocks and then not scanning any packages or whatever clever shenanigans people have thought it.


----------

